# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  Man Arrested for Public Consumption of Iced Tea

## Coolwalker

*Man  Arrested for Public Consumption of Iced Tea Urged to Take a “Deal” from  Prosecutors* 




 So, it’s a warm day, and you’re standing in a parking lot, drinking a refreshing can of iced tea.
 Suddenly, a random dude walks up and demands your beverage. You show  him that it is in fact iced tea and that you aren’t publicly  intoxicated. He tells you to give him the can and you say no, figuring  this stranger can get his own iced tea.
 _photo credit Police State USA_ Incidentally, the random dude is a  plainclothes police officer. Despite the fact that you’re drinking iced  tea, you are flung to the ground and put in a chokehold, because we all  know that folks just can’t be drinking iced tea all willy-nilly in a  parking lot like that.  _photo credit Police State USA_ This is exactly what happened to rapper Christopher “Xstrav” Beatty, who was handcuffed and arrested by Officer Rick Libero of the Cumberland County Alcoholic Beverage Control Law Enforcement for  drinking a can of Arizona iced tea in the parking lot of a liquor store  in Fayetteville, North Carolina last April. Luckily for Beatty, a  friend was right there, capturing the arrested on his camera. It’s also  important to note that Officer Libero did NOT immediately identify  himself as a police officer.   _photo credit Police State USA_ You can watch an interview with clips from the video of Beatty’s arrest below. One would think that with the entire  debacle on video that Beatty’s plight would have ended shortly after  this incident. One would be incorrect. Beatty was charged with  trespassing and resisting arrest, and is being offered a “deal” by  prosecutors. (Is it an election year? This wouldn’t be the first prosecutor to “crack down” for a ridiculous reason in order to win fame and garner votes.) Let’s be sure we are 100% clear on this. THEY WANT A MAN WHO IS GUILTY OF DRINKING  ICED TEA AND NOT GOING AWAY AT THE ORDER OF AN (AT THE TIME)  UNIDENTIFIED MAN TO TAKE A PLEA BARGAIN.According to a court document, the deal would punish  Beatty with probation and community service on misdemeanor allegations  that he was trespassing and resisted a public officer. After a year, the  charges would be dismissed and leave Beatty’s record clear of a  conviction through an arrangement called a deferred prosecution.
 The case is scheduled to be heard in Cumberland County District Court  on June 5. District Attorney Billy West said his office has approved  the deal.
 Beatty said he doesn’t like it.
 “It would get it dismissed at the end, but I would still have to take  responsibility for my actions, and I felt like I did nothing wrong,”  Beatty said. (source)Beatty is between a rock and a hard place, which is exactly where the “justice system” wants him. The deal doesn’t sound like much of a deal.  The tea-drinking man would face a year of probation and be required to  perform 24 hours of community service. Not only that, Beatty would be  required to have a mental health assessment, and as a probationer would  be required by law to submit to drug testing and warrantless searches.  His attorney, Allan Rogers, is urging him to take the “deal”.While he feels that his rights were violated, he runs the  risk that the judge will see the case differently, Rogers said. A judge  could convict, so Rogers recommends that Beatty take the deal.
 “This is a compromise resolution that gives us a guaranteed result,”  he said. “As a lawyer, when you’re representing folks, your goal is to  try to get the best possible outcome. … The best outcome is one that we  can control, and at this point, he would end up with no conviction.” (source)
 http://www.thedailysheeple.com/man-a....rgwbR5W6.dpuf

----------

fyrenza (04-02-2014)

----------


## Coolwalker

Day after day this type of shit goes on...iced tea...are you fucking kidding!

----------

Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## michaelr

This is a good one here. Although there is no law against drinking ice tea, he HAS to either plead GUILTY, or go to trial. This is the trend, everything we do, say, think, and whatever is listed as a crime or a potential act of terrorism!

----------

Coolwalker (03-26-2014),fyrenza (04-02-2014),Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## Katzndogz

Off hand, I would say that black "Xstrav" opened a mouth to the officer that led the officer to believe that he was under the influence.  It is against the law to drink alcohol in a liquor store parking lot.  Many stores, and this store may have been one, sell can covers so that the can be disguised as anything from iced tea to 7-Up.  He was told to leave.   Instead of leaving, Xstrav decided to assert himself and got slammed.  There's a picture.  Look at Xstav's face.  He intended to force this into escalation.  

I see this pretty much every day and have no sympathy.   Black people go off at the drop of a hat.   They have friends to film everything, like the friends film the knock out game.  Quite frankly, I'm sick of it.  I expect a black person to light up every time I leave the house and have never once been disappointed.   I had one go off just yesterday, to him I'm sure, positive, that he was just eating his Cup O Noodles, when he was violently accosted by Subway clerks and then the police who arrested him.  

When are we going to get fed up and say NO MORE!   So yes, take the scumbag away and put him away, no plea deals.

----------

Perianne (03-26-2014)

----------


## Taylor

That's pretty fucked up. Guilty until proven innocent.

----------

Coolwalker (03-26-2014),Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> That's pretty fucked up. Guilty until proven innocent.


Yup. If he pleads guilty he was offered probation. Welcome to the New Merika, a third world shit hole, where we the people have become the enemy of our government.

----------

Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Ever lived in a place or area where public drinking is NOT prohibited?  I have.

Unless it's all Country Club types (not likely) it gets nasty quickly.

And the oldest trick out there is to put the booze in a soda can or cup.

The young anarchists here don't realize that because very few places DO allow open public consumption of alcohol.  And young middle-class momma's-basement anarchists don't hang out in such places.



Classy, what?



Man, we're FREE!

So, this bozo wanted to create a confrontation; and you eat it right up and help spread the narrative.

----------


## michaelr

> Ever lived in a place or area where public drinking is NOT prohibited? I have.
> 
> Unless it's all Country Club types (not likely) it gets nasty quickly.
> 
> And the oldest trick out there is to put the booze in a soda can or cup.
> 
> The young anarchists here don't realize that because very few places DO allow open public consumption of alcohol. And young middle-class momma's-basement anarchists don't hang out in such places.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice deflection apologist without credibility, but it was only ice tea!!!

----------


## Taylor

Unless they come out and admit that he had alcohol in his can then he was basically accosted for no reason. The resisting arrest thing was because he didn't know the guy was a cop. If I walk down the sidewalk with a coke can in my hand it could have anything in it I know that, but that doesn't mean a cop should stop and harass me to give it to him for him to check it. Do you want to live in that kind of society?

----------

fyrenza (04-02-2014),Invayne (03-26-2014),michaelr (03-26-2014),wist43 (03-27-2014)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Nice deflection apologist without credibility, but it was only ice tea!!!


As I SAID, and as you IGNORED, it's a trick older than you to put the booze in a can labeled something else.

A lot of places have ended that game by just saying NO OPEN CONTAINERS.  No, the COPS do not say that - city LAWMAKERS do; and cops ENFORCE this ordinance.

So that the stellar citizens pictured in my earlier post don't do what they like to do in the city limits.

----------


## michaelr

> As I SAID, and as you IGNORED, it's a trick older than you to put the booze in a can labeled something else.
> 
> A lot of places have ended that game by just saying NO OPEN CONTAINERS. No, the COPS do not say that - city LAWMAKERS do; and cops ENFORCE this ordinance.
> 
> So that the stellar citizens pictured in my earlier post don't do what they like to do in the city limits.


I don't care what you said, it was ice tea. He can plead guilty and get probation, or go to trial, for drinking ice tea. Now we're supposed to submit to a search when drinking a pop whilst walking, you know, the liberal utopia of collective guilt until innocent, or do we get to have our commons sense and legal rights back?

----------

Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## Katzndogz

This is most likely what happened.   The Xstav bought his ice tea, then went out in the parking lot and started harassing anyone he could find.  The store clerk went out and told him to leave.   Xstav asserting his "rights" refused.  The clerk called the police.  Xstav opened his mouth, with his friend having the camera rolling and we get another poor innocent black man kept down by da man.  

JPT you are right.   It's no open containers, of any kind.

----------

Perianne (03-26-2014)

----------


## Katzndogz

> Unless they come out and admit that he had alcohol in his can then he was basically accosted for no reason. The resisting arrest thing was because he didn't know the guy was a cop. If I walk down the sidewalk with a coke can in my hand it could have anything in it I know that, but that doesn't mean a cop should stop and harass me to give it to him for him to check it. Do you want to live in that kind of society?


If you were on a sidewalk.  This man was in a parking lot which is private property.  You already live in that kind of society.

----------

Perianne (03-26-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> This is most likely what happened. The Xstav bought his ice tea, then went out in the parking lot and started harassing anyone he could find. The store clerk went out and told him to leave. Xstav asserting his "rights" refused. The clerk called the police. Xstav opened his mouth, with his friend having the camera rolling and we get another poor innocent black man kept down by da man. 
> 
> JPT you are right. It's no open containers, of any kind.


Hey, you know what? If cows jumped over the moon, we have better shit to watch then TV. Your using a complete hypothetical to prove your case. Please stay away from the jury pool!

----------

fyrenza (04-02-2014),Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I don't care what you said, it was ice tea. He can plead guilty and get probation, or go to trial, for drinking ice tea. Now we're supposed to submit to a search when drinking a pop whilst walking, you know, the liberal utopia of collective guilt until innocent, or do we get to have our commons sense and legal rights back?


You ignored all I said; but you want the whole system taken down so that you can be free to be drunken in public, as well as stoned in public.













Ain't those the kinds of things you want to find in YOUR town?

You don't know what the law is; you have only one side as to what that lovely upstanding citizen said to the cops.  THEIR job is to keep the streets orderly; HIS aim was to disrupt and make a scene and push a narrative.

----------


## michaelr

> You ignored all I said; but you want the whole system taken down so that you can be free to be drunken in public, as well as stoned in public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know what the law is, you can't stop someone and inspect what is in their can. We're not criminals till proved otherwise. Damn liberals are fucking the system up for every one. Next thing you'll promote is stop and search. Hey pal, I draw my line right there, I'll break a wrist before some cop paws my family! 

The rest of your post is called paranoid delusions!

----------


## Coolwalker

I was raised in Spain, born in America, but raised there because m parents had an Arabian Horse Ranch...anyway, the problems we have with drinking are not nearly as prevalent there. Drinking is allowed in public, but you don't see people walking down the street sucking down a beer...unless they are American tourists. I truly believe that if we were not so puritanical about drinking, we would not have the huge problem we do...then of course the revenue to cities would drop because there wouldn't be so many court cases, thus the reason for the laws in the first place. Remember, all government is a form of "PacMan".

----------


## Katzndogz

> I know what the law is, you can't stop someone and inspect what is in their can. We're not criminals till proved otherwise. Damn liberals are fucking the system up for every one. Next thing you'll promote is stop and search. Hey pal, I draw my line right there, I'll break a wrist before some cop paws my family! 
> 
> The rest of your post is called paranoid delusions!


Your can is subject to search on private property where it is posted that open containers are prohibited  Or, on public properly like the beach where open containers are prohibited across the board.  

You have broken the law by opening the container, not necessarily what's in the container.

----------

Perianne (03-26-2014)

----------


## Katzndogz

> Hey, you know what? If cows jumped over the moon, we have better shit to watch then TV. Your using a complete hypothetical to prove your case. Please stay away from the jury pool!


I've seen the same thing dozens of times.  Like yesterday.  Same thing, except it wasn't iced tea it was Cup O Noodles.      There is a pattern of behavior that follows the same pattern.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Your can is subject to search on private property where it is posted that open containers are prohibited  Or, on public properly like the beach where open containers are prohibited across the board.  
> 
> You have broken the law by opening the container, not necessarily what's in the container.


They're fighting with us because we're not contributing to The Narrative.  The Narrative being, big, bad, racist, right-wing PO-leece are beating up an innocent Son of Barack who's enjoying a little iced tea.

In a cozy parking lot, instead of his cramped car or a booth in the coffee shop he bought it at.

He took it, and his cameraman, out there - to GET a reaction.

And we're dragging the beat by pointing out he's not a victim but an agitator.

----------



----------


## JustPassinThru

Of COURSE the law is harsh in such neighborhoods.

Where there is no morality - which is an inner check on behavior - there is only law.  When there are no personal internal restraints, the external, official restraints have GOT to be strong.

Or else, if there are neither, you have the kind of behaviors I posted above.

----------


## Katzndogz

> Of COURSE the law is harsh in such neighborhoods.
> 
> Where there is no morality - which is an inner check on behavior - there is only law.  When there are no personal internal restraints, the external, official restraints have GOT to be strong.
> 
> Or else, if there are neither, you have the kind of behaviors I posted above.


The law is much more harsh in neighborhoods that aren't "those neighborhoods".   Acting out in better areas isn't tolerated.  

Honestly I am a bit sick of black people getting crazy over trivia and actually making complaints out of nothing, they griping when they get their asses handed to them.   A blind man could see what happened with old Xstave there.   One look at his face tells the whole story.   I go through this crap every time I leave the house.  Agitating and escalating is black stock in trade.  

Liberals support this shit because they don't believe in private property to begin with so the parking lot is the same as a sidewalk.

----------

Perianne (03-26-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> Your can is subject to search on private property where it is posted that open containers are prohibited  Or, on public properly like the beach where open containers are prohibited across the board.  
> 
> You have broken the law by opening the container, not necessarily what's in the container.


No you can't, not for a pop can without a complaint.

----------


## michaelr

> I've seen the same thing dozens of times.  Like yesterday.  Same thing, except it wasn't iced tea it was Cup O Noodles.      There is a pattern of behavior that follows the same pattern.


I don't care, a hypothetical is a hypothetical!

----------


## Dan40

> Day after day this type of shit goes on...iced tea...are you fucking kidding!


He is a "rapper,"  why wasn't he shot?

----------


## JustPassinThru

> He is a "rapper,"  why wasn't he shot?


Soon...soon.

He'll keep on pushing until he is.  If not by a cop than by a bruddah.

----------


## Dan40

> This is a good one here. Although there is no law against drinking ice tea, he HAS to either plead GUILTY, or go to trial. This is the trend, everything we do, say, think, and whatever is listed as a crime or a potential act of terrorism!



What ARE the charges?

We know he is NOT charged with [2794.4 Iced Tea, felony Drinking of]

So what IS he charged with that requires a plea or trial?

FYI

He was charged with two crimes; second degree trespass and resisting a public officer.  

NOT drinking iced tea.

----------

Perianne (03-26-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> What ARE the charges?
> 
> We know he is NOT charged with [2794.4 Iced Tea, felony Drinking of]
> 
> So what IS he charged with that requires a plea or trial?





> Beatty was arrested and taken to jail.  He was charged with two crimes; second degree trespass and resisting a public officer.  Months have gone by and the prosecution has offered a deal.


Two charges. Of course both seem pretty suspicious. It was ice tea, and look at the thug cop! 

http://www.policestateusa.com/2014/m...a/#prettyPhoto

Ever hear of probable cause? This fuck had none, these people obviously weren't trespassing, they just got there!

----------


## michaelr

> Soon...soon.
> 
> He'll keep on pushing until he is.  If not by a cop than by a bruddah.


Fuck your racism. I have a black son in law, who I love like he was my son, and a native son in law who I love as my son. Your racism is sickening. At least these two have credibility!

----------

countryboy (03-27-2014),Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Fuck your racism. I have a black son in law, who I love like he was my son, and a native son in law who I love as my son. Your racism is sickening. At least these two have credibility!


I don't give a god-damn if you have a Martian son-in-law.

Getting shot and getting arrested are two things rappers...DO.  Has nothing to do with skin color; but it's oddly connected with killing or beating or raping or robbing other people; or assaulting or interfering with police.

There are standards.  People are held TO THEM.

Unless you don't consider blacks to be "people" - and therefore not accountable to law and to standards.  In which case...YOU are the racist.

----------


## michaelr

> I don't give a god-damn if you have a Martian son-in-law.
> 
> Getting shot and getting arrested are two things rappers...DO.  Has nothing to do with skin color; but it's oddly connected with killing or beating or raping or robbing other people; or assaulting or interfering with police.
> 
> There are standards.  People are held TO THEM.
> 
> Unless you don't consider blacks to be "people" - and therefore not accountable to law and to standards.  In which case...YOU are the racist.


Bullshit. Some rappers cause trouble, not all. Ok 'bruddah'?

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Ever hear of probable cause? This fuck had none, these people obviously weren't trespassing, they just got there!


Ever hear of pouring booze in a soda can?  The cops sure have; and so has every playah who's ever pimp-rolled down the 'hood.

Ever hear of trying to provoke a scene?

Ever hear of being a Useful Idiot?  Because you sure do it, very well.

----------


## michaelr

> Ever hear of pouring booze in a soda can?  The cops sure have; and so has every playah who's ever pimp-rolled down the 'hood.
> 
> Ever hear of trying to provoke a scene?
> 
> Ever hear of being a Useful Idiot?  Because you sure do it, very well.



Hey look, I get, you need this liberal utopian world where collective guilt until proved innocent is a way of life. You wont stop until you get stop and frisk, which is exactly what this is, traffic stops, and unwarranted home searches. Guess what pal, you ain't getting it!!!

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Bullshit. Some rappers cause trouble, not all. Ok 'bruddah'?


Call ME racist - because I stand for LAW AND ORDER.  Something that blacks destroy but also crave - which is why THEY are constantly trying to get government money to move into WHITE sections of cities, and not whites moving into the 'hoods.

But what you're all about, obviously, is burning it all DOWN, bruddas!  Off the pigs; kill the Man.

I have ZERO use for you, your ideology, your obscene tag on your own profile, or your organized agitation campaign.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Fuck your racism. I have a black son in law, who I love like he was my son, and a native son in law who I love as my son. Your racism is sickening. At least these two have credibility!


So pointing out and deploring the terrible social collapse and dysfunction in all too many urban black neighborhoods is now 'racism'? Just like Paul Ryan was recently accused of being for telling the truth that is obvious to EVERYone?

You obviously don't know what TRUE racism looks like. We recently had a member here called Teutorian that could remind you....

----------


## michaelr

> F__k you.
> 
> Call ME racist - because I stand for LAW AND ORDER.  Something that blacks destroy but also crave - which is why THEY are constantly trying to get government money to move into WHITE sections of cities, and not whites moving into the 'hoods.
> 
> But what you're all about, obviously, is burning it all DOWN, bruddas!  Off the pigs; kill the Man.
> 
> I have ZERO use for you, your ideology, your obscene tag on your own profile, or your organized agitation campaign.


You don't stand for law and order, you stand for stop and frisk, there is no law in that. Even if you actually stood for law, that's not why I think you're racist. Damn another liberal meme!!! You are your actions!

Oh gee you have no use for me, no shit, you have no use for truth, credibilty, law, rule of law, nothing but ignorance.

F-me? That's reported!

----------

Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> You don't stand for law and order, you stand for stop and frisk, there is no law in that. Even if you actually stood for law, that's not why I think you're racist. Damn another liberal meme!!! You are your actions!
> 
> Oh gee you have no use for me, no shit, you have no use for truth, credibilty, law, rule of law, nothing but ignorance.
> 
> F-me? That's reported!


Stop and frisk has saved many lives and spared a LOT of heartbreak. Now a crypto-communist mayor in New York has ended it. Let the death, injury and heartbreak resume!  Back to Dinkins days!

----------


## hoytmonger

> Stop and frisk has saved many lives and spared a LOT of heartbreak. Now a crypto-communist mayor in New York has ended it. Let the death, injury and heartbreak resume!  Back to Dinkins days!


Why not just place everyone in a solitary confinement cell... you know... for their protection. The state can give them their requirements of food and medical care as needed.

You are indeed a statist as dangerous as any communist.

----------

Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Why not just place everyone in a solitary confinement cell... you know... for their protection. The state can give them their requirements of food and medical care as needed.
> 
> You are indeed a statist as dangerous as any communist.


When morality and social order break down - and your ilk are BREAKING it down - there is only law enforcement, often quasi-military in fashion.

The blame belongs with the nihilists and anarchists who BREAK DOWN order.  I've never had stop-and-frisk in areas I chose to live at, for any period of time...because I choose to live with people who don't drink in public, who aren't fried out of their minds, who behave themselves.

When a community devolves to chaos, there can only be the heavy hand of law.  Or else...you have the nice people I posed above, doing what they do.  And some stuff I couldn't post here; yes, I used to have to SEE people doing the nasty in doorways on Denver's 16th Street pedestrian mall.

Denver chose to tolerate nihilism and repulsive antisocial behavior; and they got a lot more of it.  Some of it violent; some of it obscene; all of it enough to repulse decent people.

----------


## michaelr

> Why not just place everyone in a solitary confinement cell... you know... for their protection. The state can give them their requirements of food and medical care as needed.
> 
> You are indeed a statist as dangerous as any communist.


These people use the same ''reasoning'' any communist/fascist state would use. They wont stop until we the serf gives into warrantless home searches and check points, because hey, the oldest trick in the book is hiding drugs in our pockets, cars, and homes. Then they claim to be conservative. Man, talk about loony ville!!!

----------

Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Given two weeks of what you say you want, you'd be BEGGING for martial law and dictatorship.

You don't have a CLUE, kid.

----------


## hoytmonger

> When morality and social order break down - and your ilk are BREAKING it down - there is only law enforcement, often quasi-military in fashion.
> 
> The blame belongs with the nihilists and anarchists who BREAK DOWN order.  I've never had stop-and-frisk in areas I chose to live at, for any period of time...because I choose to live with people who don't drink in public, who aren't fried out of their minds, who behave themselves.
> 
> When a community devolves to chaos, there can only be the heavy hand of law.  Or else...you have the nice people I posed above, doing what they do.  And some stuff I couldn't post here; yes, I used to have to SEE people doing the nasty in doorways on Denver's 16th Street pedestrian mall.
> 
> Denver chose to tolerate nihilism and repulsive antisocial behavior; and they got a lot more of it.  Some of it violent; some of it obscene; all of it enough to repulse decent people.


You would've done very well in the Third Reich. Sieg Heil!

----------

Invayne (03-26-2014),michaelr (03-26-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> Given two weeks of what you say you want, you'd be BEGGING for martial law and dictatorship.
> 
> You don't have a CLUE, kid.


How ironic. What you're proposing is martial law.

----------

Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## JustPassinThru

No.

Anarchy, collapse of social order...is what the Hitlers and Mussolinis and Stalins TRY TO CREATE.

Because it gives them the opportunity.

New York City has had an organized police force since 1820 or so.  They're not Nazi city-states; no; until the Grate Society failed experiment, they were STABLE COMMUNITIES.

UNLIKE experiments in anarchy - experiments that often were known likely to fail, the better for despots to position themselves.

----------


## michaelr

> No.
> 
> Anarchy, collapse of social order...is what the Hitlers and Mussolinis and Stalins TRY TO CREATE.
> 
> Because it gives them the opportunity.
> 
> New York City has had an organized police force since 1820 or so.  They're not Nazi city-states; no; until the Grate Society failed experiment, they were STABLE COMMUNITIES.
> 
> UNLIKE experiments in anarchy - experiments that often were known likely to fail, the better for despots to position themselves.


Well that certainly explains Hitler's police state. :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## JustPassinThru

> How ironic. What you're proposing is martial law.


I propose nothing, Sherlock.  What I am saying is if you got what you think you want, you'd be BEGGING for martial law.

Any sane human would be.

That is what happens when you pull out the undergirdings of society - it collapses and then opportunistic forces move in and set up.  And people that weeks earlier would have taken bullets to stop it, instead CHEER.

You either know this, in which case you're a seditionist; or you don't, in which case you're a tool.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Well that certainly explains Hitler's police state.


Pearls before swine.

----------


## michaelr

> I propose nothing, Sherlock.  What I am saying is if you got what you think you want, you'd be BEGGING for martial law.
> 
> Any sane human would be.
> 
> That is what happens when you pull out the undergirdings of society - it collapses and then opportunistic forces move in and set up.  And people that weeks earlier would have taken bullets to stop it, instead CHEER.
> 
> You either know this, in which case you're a seditionist; or you don't, in which case you're a tool.


Back to this weird outlandish lie that I said we don't need the police or a government. AfuckingMazing!

Me a tool, you people want to put hands in my pants and you call me a tool? That's rich!

----------


## michaelr

> Pearls before swine.


Good Lord!!!

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> F-me? That's reported!


That might just be the most PUSSY thing I've ever seen here so far!

What a 'man' you are, unable to take some strongly-worded criticism without scampering and wailing over to mommy!: 'You're mean! I'm telling!'

Black Bloc anarchists like you are really a bunch of girly-men deep down....

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Good Lord!!!


If you were familiar with something other than the Communist Manifesto and whatever it is that anarchists read to get their crazy ideas...

...something like, oh, maybe the _BIBLE_...you'd know where that came from.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Well that certainly explains Hitler's police state.


This d____d fool doesn't even know what predated the Third Reich.

He might try reading about the Wiemar Republic; and it's triple-digit inflation and economic collapse.  Perfect backdrop for a crazed Austrian, a failed painter, a convicted felon of whom the military had discharged with suspicions on his sanity...perfect backdrop for him and his loutish followers to seize power.

----------


## michaelr

> If you were familiar with something other than the Communist Manifesto and whatever it is that anarchists read to get their crazy ideas...
> 
> ...something like, oh, maybe the _BIBLE_...you'd know where that came from.


I've never read the communist manifesto, I have read the bible. This is one of your most ironic posts. It's you that is in support of a communist/fascist police state.

You can try your stupid shit. I get it, you already said your credibility doesn't mean anything to you. But our words are on this board for all to see, and, between the two of us, I am the one without shame, or have resulted to lies and insults.

----------


## michaelr

> This d____d fool doesn't even know what predated the Third Reich.
> 
> He might try reading about the Wiemar Republic; and it's triple-digit inflation and economic collapse.  Perfect backdrop for a crazed Austrian, a failed painter, a convicted felon of whom the military had discharged with suspicions on his sanity...perfect backdrop for him and his loutish followers to seize power.


What did you call me now, a dick head? You think you can hide behind your childish crap? 

I know exactly what led up your utopic police state. Hell dude, it isn't just issues of liberty I verbally and intellectually kick your ass!

----------


## Dan40

> Two charges. Of course both seem pretty suspicious. It was ice tea, and look at the thug cop! 
> 
> http://www.policestateusa.com/2014/m...a/#prettyPhoto
> 
> Ever hear of probable cause? This fuck had none, these people obviously weren't trespassing, they just got there!


1. YOU say "SEEM" suspicious.  That is your OPINION, it has no validity as fact.

2. YOU say "no probable cause," based on your cop hating prejudice.  You have no knowledge of all the facts.  Neither you nor I KNOW if there was or was not probable cause.

I have no opinion if there was or was not probable cause.  If I had an opinion, it would be as worthless as your opinion.

The trespass charge?  What are the local LAWS in that regard?  You don't know, I don't know.  If there was no trespass law violated or no law to be violated, then the charge would be dropped.

Resisting?  If we had a video, unedited, by a cop hating website, then thr resisting, or not, would be clear.

We have no such video.

Decisions made on poor information, will be poor decisions.  Write that on your palm, you'll need that in life.

----------


## michaelr

> 1. YOU say "SEEM" suspicious.  That is your OPINION, it has no validity as fact.
> 
> 2. YOU say "no probable cause," based on your cop hating prejudice.  You have no knowledge of all the facts.  Neither you nor I KNOW if there was or was not probable cause.
> 
> I have no opinion if there was or was not probable cause.  If I had an opinion, it would be as worthless as your opinion.
> 
> The trespass charge?  What are the local LAWS in that regard?  You don't know, I don't know.  If there was no trespass law violated or no law to be violated, then the charge would be dropped.
> 
> Resisting?  If we had a video, unedited, by a cop hating website, then thr resisting, or not, would be clear.
> ...


He just showed up, and he was drinking ice tea. I was trying to be nice. Fuck that, the charges are a complete lie. Hell the fuck isn't even a cop. He is an ABC enforcer, yet he said he was the police. He's a damn liar, and a thug!!!



*Ease up on the excessive profanity,* @michaelr

----------

Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

> This d____d fool doesn't even know what predated the Third Reich.
> 
> He might try reading about the Wiemar Republic; and it's triple-digit inflation and economic collapse.  Perfect backdrop for a crazed Austrian, a failed painter, a convicted felon of whom the military had discharged with suspicions on his sanity...perfect backdrop for him and his loutish followers to seize power.





> What did you call me now, a dick head? You think you can hide behind your childish crap? 
> 
> I know exactly what led up your utopic police state. Hell dude, it isn't just issues of liberty I verbally and intellectually kick your ass!


Looked to me more like "damned" was the word implied. 

*Settle down EVERYONE*.

----------


## Dan40

> He just showed up, and he was drinking ice tea. I was trying to be nice. Fuck that, the charges are a complete lie. Hell the fuck isn't even a cop. He is an ABC enforcer, yet he said he was the police. He's a damn liar, and a thug!!!


You continually state your OPINIONS, based on personal prejudice, as facts.

You have no facts in the case.  Neither of us knows even HALF the complete story.

Your opinions, no matter how strongly held, are not facts and are not the basis for making any decision.

You should be aware of that, but evidently are not.

----------


## michaelr

> Looked to me more like "damned" was the word implied. 
> 
> *Settle down EVERYONE*.


You're probably right. I wouldn't call anyone that myself. Me not like anarchy and have respect for your laws.

Settled down...  :Headbang:

----------


## michaelr

> You continually state your OPINIONS, based on personal prejudice, as facts.
> 
> You have no facts in the case.  Neither of us knows even HALF the complete story.
> 
> Your opinions, no matter how strongly held, are not facts and are not the basis for making any decision.
> 
> You should be aware of that, but evidently are not.


They abc enforcer ID'd himself as the police. He has no credibility. I have no reason to disbelieve the ice tea perp.....

----------


## Dan40

> They abc enforcer ID'd himself as the police. He has no credibility. I have no reason to disbelieve the ice tea perp.....


It is not a question of you having reasons or not.

YOU DON'T HAVE THE FACTS.  Neither do I.  You have no reason to disbelieve the ice tea perp.  NOR to you have any reason, other than your personal prejudice against police, to BELIEVE the ice tea perp either.

Maybe the cop was out of line.  WE DO NOT KNOW.  But the odds are overwhelming that he was not wrong.  Less than one hundredth of one percent of cop/citizen interactions are negative to an innocent person.  Could be less the one thousandth of one percent. 00.001% in ice tea's favor, 99.999% in the cops favor.

But that is only the odds.  The odds do not make the cop right.  Facts, not odds, will determine the outcome.

----------


## michaelr

> It is not a question of you having reasons or not.
> 
> YOU DON'T HAVE THE FACTS. Neither do I. You have no reason to disbelieve the ice tea perp. NOR to you have any reason, other than your personal prejudice against police, to BELIEVE the ice tea perp either.
> 
> Maybe the cop was out of line. WE DO NOT KNOW. But the odds are overwhelming that he was not wrong. Less than one hundredth of one percent of cop/citizen interactions are negative to an innocent person. Could be less the one thousandth of one percent. 00.001% in ice tea's favor, 99.999% in the cops favor.
> 
> But that is only the odds. The odds do not make the cop right. Facts, not odds, will determine the outcome.


No. The "perp" just showed up, the ABC enforcer said he was the police, just watch for yourself. 




The trespassing charge is total BULLSQUAT! To deny that is dishonest.

This so called cop doesn't have a badge to show!!!

----------


## 007

If you are waiting in a parking lot for a freind who is shopping in the store the lot belongs to, it's not trespass.
 Is drinking any beverage in any container in public reason for aggressive police response?

why not ban consumption of any beverage in public?

----------


## Sentinel

1) One of the shitty things blacks like to do is make a general nuisance of themselves by loitering, often disrupting traffic.  I.e. Don't hang out in he parking lot like it's your crib, bro.

2) Yeah, the cop thought the man had alcohol.  When the can was shown to the cop, the cop should have left -- except maybe the black man stank of booze.  Still, if I cop asks you to hand him something, don't get self-righteous, hand it to the cop for inspection. 

3) When a cop tells you to leave, leave.  Don't trouble trouble.  When a cop starts to arrest you, fully cooperate, even if you believe the arrest is unjust.  

Three strikes bro, off to jail you go.  Not believing you didn't commit a crime is no defense for how the black man acted.

----------


## michaelr

> 1) One of the shitty things blacks like to do is make a general nuisance of themselves by loitering, often disrupting traffic.  I.e. Don't hang out in he parking lot like it's your crib, bro.
> 
> 2) Yeah, the cop thought the man had alcohol.  When the can was shown to the cop, the cop should have left -- except maybe the black man stank of booze.  Still, if I cop asks you to hand him something, don't get self-righteous, hand it to the cop for inspection. 
> 
> 3) When a cop tells you to leave, leave.  Don't trouble trouble.  When a cop starts to arrest you, fully cooperate, even if you believe the arrest is unjust.  
> 
> Three strikes bro, off to jail you go.  Not believing you didn't commit a crime is no defense for how the black man acted.


The guy just got there.

He showed him the can, and without cause, nothing further need be done.

The cop wasn't a cop, and had no right to tell him to leave.

That's three wrongs you made, and even two don't make a right!

----------


## JustPassinThru

Jailhouse lawyer.

No that is not all that need be done.  Open container laws, AS NOTED, cover ALL containers in many/most cases.  KnD is from LA, so she'd be the best authority on that.

An officer walking up to you is not a court proceeding.  He has a job to do; and if you don't think he's doing it right, *file a complaint*.  You're not going to teach someone who's in and out of court all the time and who knows the judges, anything about law.  Even if he's lacking in facts.

You give him a hard time and you're resisting arrest/interfering with an investigation.  He's there to get loiterers out of there and prevent any more public drinking than already goes on.  ANY damn thing can be in that can.

Do you stir it up professionally?  You sound like you've walked this walk before.  You have everything EXCEPT the facts and moral high ground.

----------


## michaelr

I posted the video of everything. Nothing I said can honestly be disputed. The ABC officer was in the wrong. Without cause, and we have to assume there was no alcohol on this guys breath as that would have been a charge, that there was no cause, the abc officer had no right touching that guys drink. No jailhouse lawyer needed, it is common law!!!!

----------


## Invayne

> *Man  Arrested for Public Consumption of Iced Tea Urged to Take a Deal from  Prosecutors* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  So, its a warm day, and youre standing in a parking lot, drinking a refreshing can of iced tea.
>  Suddenly, a random dude walks up and demands your beverage. You show  him that it is in fact iced tea and that you arent publicly  intoxicated. He tells you to give him the can and you say no, figuring  this stranger can get his own iced tea.
>  _photo credit Police State USA_ Incidentally, the random dude is a  plainclothes police officer. Despite the fact that youre drinking iced  tea, you are flung to the ground and put in a chokehold, because we all  know that folks just cant be drinking iced tea all willy-nilly in a  parking lot like that.  _photo credit Police State USA_ This is exactly what happened to rapper Christopher Xstrav Beatty, who was handcuffed and arrested by Officer Rick Libero of the Cumberland County Alcoholic Beverage Control Law Enforcement for  drinking a can of Arizona iced tea in the parking lot of a liquor store  in Fayetteville, North Carolina last April. Luckily for Beatty, a  friend was right there, capturing the arrested on his camera. Its also  important to note that Officer Libero did NOT immediately identify  himself as a police officer.   _photo credit Police State USA_ You can watch an interview with clips from the video of Beattys arrest below. One would think that with the entire  debacle on video that Beattys plight would have ended shortly after  this incident. One would be incorrect. Beatty was charged with  trespassing and resisting arrest, and is being offered a deal by  prosecutors. (Is it an election year? This wouldnt be the first prosecutor to crack down for a ridiculous reason in order to win fame and garner votes.) Lets be sure we are 100% clear on this. THEY WANT A MAN WHO IS GUILTY OF DRINKING  ICED TEA AND NOT GOING AWAY AT THE ORDER OF AN (AT THE TIME)  UNIDENTIFIED MAN TO TAKE A PLEA BARGAIN.According to a court document, the deal would punish  Beatty with probation and community service on misdemeanor allegations  that he was trespassing and resisted a public officer. After a year, the  charges would be dismissed and leave Beattys record clear of a  conviction through an arrangement called a deferred prosecution.
>  The case is scheduled to be heard in Cumberland County District Court  on June 5. District Attorney Billy West said his office has approved  the deal.
> ...


Yep, this happened in my wonderful city. This is what we deal with here.

No drinking tea while black allowed....

----------


## Invayne

> This is a good one here. Although there is no law against drinking ice tea, he HAS to either plead GUILTY, or go to trial. This is the trend, everything we do, say, think, and whatever is listed as a crime or a potential act of terrorism!


He better go to trial and tell them to shove their plea. They'll laugh this crap right out of court. Take the plea and he's admitting guilt, and he's not guilty of anything but being a victim of a powertripping asshole.

----------

michaelr (03-26-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> Off hand, I would say that black "Xstrav" opened a mouth to the officer that led the officer to believe that he was under the influence.  It is against the law to drink alcohol in a liquor store parking lot.  Many stores, and this store may have been one, sell can covers so that the can be disguised as anything from iced tea to 7-Up.  He was told to leave.   Instead of leaving, Xstrav decided to assert himself and got slammed.  There's a picture.  Look at Xstav's face.  He intended to force this into escalation.  
> 
> I see this pretty much every day and have no sympathy.   Black people go off at the drop of a hat.   They have friends to film everything, like the friends film the knock out game.  Quite frankly, I'm sick of it.  I expect a black person to light up every time I leave the house and have never once been disappointed.   I had one go off just yesterday, to him I'm sure, positive, that he was just eating his Cup O Noodles, when he was violently accosted by Subway clerks and then the police who arrested him.  
> 
> When are we going to get fed up and say NO MORE!   So yes, take the scumbag away and put him away, no plea deals.


He wasn't drinking alcohol.

Black people "light up"? What does that even mean? :Dontknow:

----------


## Invayne

> Unless they come out and admit that he had alcohol in his can then he was basically accosted for no reason. The resisting arrest thing was because he didn't know the guy was a cop. If I walk down the sidewalk with a coke can in my hand it could have anything in it I know that, but that doesn't mean a cop should stop and harass me to give it to him for him to check it. *Do you want to live in that kind of society?*


Obviously we already do....

----------


## Invayne

> This is most likely what happened.   The Xstav bought his ice tea, then went out in the parking lot and started harassing anyone he could find.  The store clerk went out and told him to leave.   Xstav asserting his "rights" refused.  The clerk called the police.  Xstav opened his mouth, with his friend having the camera rolling and we get another poor innocent black man kept down by da man.


Oh sure, he was "harassing anyone he could find" cuz das jes wut dem niggaz do, right?

I hope to God you're not a cop, because you sure sound like you could be some kind of racist that might want to set people up...

----------


## Roadmaster

> He wasn't drinking alcohol.
> 
> Black people "light up"? What does that even mean?


 This guy is from NC actually from Fayetteville.  He also served in the Army 7 years. There was no alcohol in his tea, that was proved and what they got him for was trespassing and resisting arrest. They had to drop the charges. The resisting arrest would have been a felony.

----------

Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> Given two weeks of what you say you want, you'd be BEGGING for martial law and dictatorship.


Sounds like you and your ilk are the ones begging for that...

----------

michaelr (03-26-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> This guy is from NC actually from Fayetteville.  He also served in the Army 7 years. There was no alcohol in his tea, that was proved and what they got him for was trespassing and resisting arrest. They had to drop the charges. The resisting arrest would have been a felony.


Vindicated, but it wont matter. To some I will be a rightwing commie fascist anarchist martial law loving heathen! It's a conundrum, yea that's it a conundrum!!!!   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Invayne

> This guy is from NC actually from Fayetteville.  He also served in the Army 7 years. There was no alcohol in his tea, that was proved and what they got him for was trespassing and resisting arrest. They had to drop the charges. The resisting arrest would have been a felony.


So what's with this plea that they want??

Or is this over and we're arguing over nothing? LOL

----------


## Invayne

> Vindicated, but it wont matter. To some I will be a rightwing commie fascist anarchist martial law loving heathen! It's a conundrum, yea that's it a conundrum!!!!


I thought someone said you were a liberal?

----------

michaelr (03-26-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Oh sure, he was "harassing anyone he could find" cuz das jes wut dem niggaz do, right?
> 
> I hope to God you're not a cop, because you sure sound like you could be some kind of racist that might want to set people up...


 The clerk didn't call the police, this guy was a security guard paid by the stores. He suspected that the guy was drinking because he didn't know what Arizona Tea was and thought it was alcohol not recognizing the can. While the cop was in the wrong I do believe he was also brought attention to himself with the camera guy and the way he was acting. This made the cop suspicious and the cop admitted he didn't smell alcohol. I blame both of them, first the cop didn't identify himself as a cop, second while many don't like to do this the guy could have handed him the drink but I don't think it would have helped because he was determined to make him leave after he was wrong about the can.

----------

Invayne (03-26-2014),michaelr (03-26-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

> So what's with this plea that they want??
> 
> Or is this over and we're arguing over nothing? LOL


 They wanted him to admit he was trespassing on lesser charges but he refused. They the cop didn't want this to go to court. They were telling him if he did this they would remove the resisting arrest charge. This works on many people because they will tell them to try to scare they are looking at 2 years in jail. He knew he did nothing wrong and challenged all the charges.

----------

Invayne (03-26-2014),michaelr (03-26-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> I thought someone said you were a liberal?


I added commie.

----------


## Invayne

> They wanted him to admit he was trespassing on lesser charges but he refused. They the cop didn't want this to go to court. They were telling him if he did this they would remove the resisting arrest charge. This works on many people because they will tell them to try to scare they are looking at 2 years in jail. He knew he did nothing wrong and challenged all the charges.


Good.

Maybe I'll take a ride to that liquor store tomorrow with a can of tea and stand in the parking lot. Want to come with me?  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Roadmaster

> Good.
> 
> Maybe I'll take a ride to that liquor store tomorrow with a can of tea and stand in the parking lot. Want to come with me?


 They pay no attention to me. We could be standing there for hours. :Smiley20:

----------


## Invayne

> They pay no attention to me. We could be standing there for hours.


LOL! We're the wrong color!

----------

Roadmaster (03-26-2014)

----------


## Sentinel

> The guy just got there.
> 
> He showed him the can, and without cause, nothing further need be done.
> 
> The cop wasn't a cop, and had no right to tell him to leave.


I don't know the cop did anything wrong.  He made a judgment call based on seeing this person getting out of the car with a can in hand, then loitering in a liquor store parking lot, plus whatever else he saw or smelled that we didn't see in the video.   But, I do know the African American definitely did something wrong, he refused to cooperate with the cop.  

I personally think the cop should have left well enough alone.  But, the only reason there's an arrest here is because the African American refused to cooperate.   The OP says, "His attorney, Allan Rogers, is urging him to take the deal."  You know why, because the African American broke the law.  The cop didn't. 

If I were that African American, first my pants would have been around my waist.  Second, I would have handed the cop the can.  He would have handed it right back while saying "have a nice night".  Then he would have left.  But, then I wouldn't have generated more self-fulfilling proof of racism in America.

----------

Perianne (03-26-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> I don't know the cop did anything wrong.  He made a judgment call based on seeing this person getting out of the car with a can in hand, then loitering in a liquor store parking lot, plus whatever else he saw or smelled that we didn't see in the video.   But, I do know the African American definitely did something wrong, he refused to cooperate with the cop.  
> 
> I personally think the cop should have left well enough alone.  But, the only reason there's an arrest here is because the African American refused to cooperate.   The OP says, "His attorney, Allan Rogers, is urging him to take the “deal”."  You know why, because the African American broke the law.  The cop didn't. 
> 
> If I were that African American, first my pants would have been around my waist.  Second, I would have handed the cop the can.  He would have handed it right back while saying "have a nice night".  Then he would have left.  But, then I wouldn't have generated more self-fulfilling proof of racism in America.


The guy cooperated, he showed the abc agent, what ever he was, he wasn't a cop, but he was shown that t was ice tea. It should have ended there. I unddrstand the charges were dropped.

----------


## Sentinel

> The guy cooperated, he showed the abc agent, what ever he was, he wasn't a cop, but he was shown that t was ice tea. It should have ended there. I unddrstand the charges were dropped.


Not letting the cop examine the can, not handing it over when the cop asked repeatedly, is not cooperating.  The African American was playing games.  Maybe the cop didn't know what "Arizona Ice Tea" is?  If not for Trayvon sucking down watermelon juice in an Arizona Ice Tea can, I wouldn't have known an Arizona Ice Tea from a Long Island Tea.  I would have known it's not a Pepsi.   But, even if the cop knew what Arizona Ice Tea is, maybe he smelled smelled booze.   I like to drink portion of canned beverages then top the can off with vodka.  

Seriously, it's not cooperation when the cop asks for something to be handed to him and then it isn't handed to him.  That kind of behavior is mockery, aside from not being real cooperation.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Day after day this type of shit goes on...iced tea...are you fucking kidding!


Good to see you sympathizing with the shit blacks put up with in some parts of the country.   :Smile: 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/0...n_3232925.html

It's no secret a majority of this forum doesn't like ******s, fags, kikes or anyone else who isn't a WASP.  Catholics are tolerated to an extent.

The problem with that philosophy, IMHO, is that by letting the rights of people we don't like be eroded, we end up eroding our own rights just as Pastor Martin Niemöller famously commented about.

----------


## Sentinel

> Good to see you sympathizing with the shit blacks put up with in some parts of the country.  
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/0...n_3232925.html


The video starts off by telling the viewer that they were "waiting" in the parking lot.  In other words, they were loitering in a liquor store parking lot.  While you might assume the cop hassled the African American because he was black, cussing, and had sagging pants, white people get hassled every day by cops all across America for similarly minor things as drinking in liquor store parking lots.  But, white people are less likely to cause the encounter to escalate.  Oh, and white people are less likely to be drinking in liquor store parking lots in the first place.

----------

ChoppedLiver (03-27-2014),Perianne (03-27-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> The video starts off by telling the viewer that they were "waiting" in the parking lot.  In other words, they were loitering in a liquor store parking lot.  While you might assume the cop hassled the African American because he was black, cussing, and had sagging pants, white people get hassled every day by cops all across America for similarly minor things as drinking in liquor store parking lots.  But, white people are less likely to cause the encounter to escalate.  Oh, and white people are less likely to be drinking in liquor store parking lots in the first place.


I've waited, "loitered" in a parking lot waiting for my girlfriend to figure out which pair of socks she wanted.  No cop ever hassled me.  I wonder why.

----------


## ChoppedLiver

> The video starts off by telling the viewer that they were "waiting" in the parking lot.  In other words, they were loitering in a liquor store parking lot.  While you might assume the cop hassled the African American because he was black, cussing, and had sagging pants, white people get hassled every day by cops all across America for similarly minor things as drinking in liquor store parking lots.  But, white people are less likely to cause the encounter to escalate.  Oh, and white people are less likely to be drinking in liquor store parking lots in the first place.


 :Applause: 

 :Cool:

----------


## patrickt

Small question. How do we know it was tea?

----------


## Taylor

> Small question. How do we know it was tea?


I would guess it was actually tea since it doesnt look like he was charged with having an open alcohol container in public

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I would guess it was actually tea since it doesnt look like he was charged with having an open alcohol container in public


Good call.

This appears to be more about racial profiling than a police state.   Sure, some cops are assholes and some cops fuck up.  Which case this one is remains to be seen.

----------


## Sentinel

> I've waited, "loitered" in a parking lot waiting for my girlfriend to figure out which pair of socks she wanted.  No cop ever hassled me.  I wonder why.


How many times did you say you've been drinking in a liquor store parking lot, with several of your friends, waiting for your girlfriend, with a cop around?  Oh zero? You meant you were alone, in your car, at Socks R Us, with no cop in sight, in the middle of the day?  Yeah, the only thing that explains why you weren't busted is that you're not an African American.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> How many times did you say you've been drinking in a liquor store parking lot, with several of your friends, waiting for your girlfriend, with a cop around?  Oh zero? You meant you were alone, in your car, at Socks R Us, with no cop in sight, in the middle of the day?  *Yeah, the only thing that explains why you weren't busted is that you're not an African American.*


Correct.  Drinking from a paper bag is one thing but from a can of tea?  Tell me the probable cause which gives a police officer reason to take me down.

----------


## michaelr

> Not letting the cop examine the can, not handing it over when the cop asked repeatedly, is not cooperating. The African American was playing games. Maybe the cop didn't know what "Arizona Ice Tea" is? If not for Trayvon sucking down watermelon juice in an Arizona Ice Tea can, I wouldn't have known an Arizona Ice Tea from a Long Island Tea. I would have known it's not a Pepsi. But, even if the cop knew what Arizona Ice Tea is, maybe he smelled smelled booze. I like to drink portion of canned beverages then top the can off with vodka. 
> 
> Seriously, it's not cooperation when the cop asks for something to be handed to him and then it isn't handed to him. That kind of behavior is mockery, aside from not being real cooperation.


You people don't get it. Probable cause isn't hold a can. No probable cause, screw handing the can over. 

The so called conservatives on this board are completely liberal, with zero respect for the law. The law isn't for the government and cops, it's for you. Why you'd throw that away leaves me wondering about the future of this country.

If I  handed a can over, I wouldn't take it back. But I'll tell you this, I'd dump it out on his foot before I handed it over. 

THE CASE WAS THROWN OUT, THAT SHOULD TELL YOU SOMETHING!

----------

Invayne (03-27-2014)

----------


## Sentinel

> Correct.  Drinking from a paper bag is one thing but from a can of tea?  Tell me the probable cause which gives a police officer reason to take me down.


How do you know what the cop was thinking?  You're certainly guilty of the racial profiling that you're accusing the cop of, because the cops wasn't African American.  Anyway, the African American had a tall can, which is normally associated with beers.   Oh, and has loitering with a group of friends in a liquor store parking lot, while drinking. Not waiting in the car for his girlfriend at Socks R Us.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> *How do you know what the cop was thinking?*  You're certainly guilty of the racial profiling that you're accusing the cop of, because the cops wasn't African American.  Anyway, the African American had a tall can, which is normally associated with beers.   Oh, and has loitering with a group of friends in a liquor store parking lot, while drinking. Not waiting in the car for his girlfriend at Socks R Us.


The same way you know.  Wanna bet the charges against the tea drinker are dropped?

Oops, it was!




> THE CASE WAS THROWN OUT, THAT SHOULD TELL YOU SOMETHING!


Agreed.

----------

Invayne (03-27-2014),michaelr (03-27-2014)

----------


## Katzndogz

> I would guess it was actually tea since it doesnt look like he was charged with having an open alcohol container in public


There's no charge of open alcohol container.  It's open container of anything.  He was charged with second degree trespass.

*Offense*Second-degree trespass is a misdemeanor offense, unlike the felony offense of some states' first-degree trespass laws, or the non-criminal nature of simple trespass. For example, entering a privately owned fenced property with posted "No Trespassing" signs may constitute trespassing in the second degree.


*Requirements*Though the language of each state's second-degree trespass may be slightly different, the intent is mostly identical. Washington state's definition incriminates a person who "knowingly enters or remains unlawfully in or upon premises of another under circumstances not constituting criminal trespass in the first degree."




Read more:  http://www.ehow.com/facts_6851683_de...#ixzz2xAdi00Jf

The clerk might have told him to leave.  Or, he made his purchase and didn't leave but loitered.

----------


## Katzndogz

> The same way you know.  Wanna bet the charges against the tea drinker are dropped?
> 
> Oops, it was!
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.


Not surprising.  Those black kids who play the knock out game usually have charges dropped or reduced.   That's why black people feel like they have a right to commit any kind of crime they wish.

----------


## michaelr

> There's no charge of open alcohol container. It's open container of anything. He was charged with second degree trespass.
> 
> *Offense*
> 
> 
> Second-degree trespass is a misdemeanor offense, unlike the felony offense of some states' first-degree trespass laws, or the non-criminal nature of simple trespass. For example, entering a privately owned fenced property with posted "No Trespassing" signs may constitute trespassing in the second degree.
> *Requirements*
> 
> 
> ...


The guy just got to the store, they were going to shop. That's hardly trespassing. Please, never sit on a jury, it cost to much money to lock innocent people up.

The guy that claimed to be a cop should be arrested here.

----------


## countryboy

> Off hand, I would say that black "Xstrav" opened a mouth to the officer that led the officer to believe that he was under the influence.  It is against the law to drink alcohol in a liquor store parking lot.  Many stores, and this store may have been one, sell can covers so that the can be disguised as anything from iced tea to 7-Up.  He was told to leave.   Instead of leaving, Xstrav decided to assert himself and got slammed.  There's a picture.  Look at Xstav's face.  He intended to force this into escalation.  
> 
> I see this pretty much every day and have no sympathy.   Black people go off at the drop of a hat.   They have friends to film everything, like the friends film the knock out game.  Quite frankly, I'm sick of it.  I expect a black person to light up every time I leave the house and have never once been disappointed.   I had one go off just yesterday, to him I'm sure, positive, that he was just eating his Cup O Noodles, when he was violently accosted by Subway clerks and then the police who arrested him.  
> 
> When are we going to get fed up and say NO MORE!   So yes, take the scumbag away and put him away, no plea deals.


Yeah those damned black people.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Invayne (03-27-2014),Taylor (03-27-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Not surprising.  *Those black kids who play the knock out game* usually have charges dropped or reduced.   That's why black people feel like they have a right to commit any kind of crime they wish.


 As a lawyer you should know the First Amendment right on Freedom of Assembly.  To arrest a person on the charge of trespassing in a public parking lot is ludicrous.  If it happened to you while you were waiting for your husband or kid, would you bitch about it or just say "Of course.  This is what happens in a free country"?

----------

Invayne (03-27-2014),michaelr (03-27-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> When are we going to get fed up and say NO MORE!   So yes, take the scumbag away and put him away, no plea deals.


It's foolish to spend $30,000 a year imprisoning someone for drinking tea in a public parking lot.  

Again, if that happened to you, your spouse or another family member, would your tune be the same?

----------


## michaelr

> As a lawyer you should know the First Amendment right on Freedom of Assembly. To arrest a person on the charge of trespassing in a public parking lot is ludicrous. If it happened to you while you were waiting for your husband or kid, would you bitch about it or just say "Of course. This is what happens in a free country"?


The only reason why trespassing was used, is because there were no other charges this scum could have used as an excuse for assaulting this big bad ice tea bandit.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> The only reason why trespassing was used, is because there were no other charges this scum could have used as an excuse for assaulting this big bad ice tea bandit.


Agreed.   Which is also why the prosecutor or Judge dropped what was obviously a trumped-up charge.

----------


## Taylor

> Yeah those damned black people.


Yeah I know, they are just so black in all their blackness

----------

countryboy (03-27-2014)

----------


## Perianne

> Yeah I know, they are just so black in all their blackness


 @Tay, are you black?

----------


## Taylor

> @Tay, are you black?


No, why? I was just making a joke

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> @Tay, are you black?


Her pictures indicate a cute, but young, caucasian girl.

----------

Taylor (03-27-2014)

----------


## Perianne

> No, why? I was just making a joke


So was I.  You will find that I am very funny... hahahaha.  I make me laugh all the time.  Other people must think I am funny, too.  They laugh at me all the time.
 @Tay

----------


## Taylor

> Her pictures indicate a cute, but young, caucasian girl.


Thanks I kinda thought that was obvious too

----------

Invayne (03-27-2014)

----------


## Taylor

> So was I.  You will find that I am very funny... hahahaha.  I make me laugh all the time.  Other people must think I am funny, too.  They laugh at me all the time.


Ok

----------


## JustPassinThru

> You people don't get it. Probable cause isn't hold a can. No probable cause, screw handing the can over.


Yeah.  It tells us the judge figured the agitator had learned his lesson; or had been inconvenienced enough; or maybe the judge is another cop-hater (it's common in Amerika's hellhole socialist dystopian cities).

We get it.  You, probably from the suburban middle class, can NOT fathom what kind of world it is when feral slackers drink openly on the sidewalks and on bus benches.

I, having lived in the 'hood in numerous cities, DO get it.  I APPRECIATE that I can live away from that; and if I lose what I have, and I'm that poor...I'll live in a lean-to in the woods before I'll live in an area where Sons Of Obama walk free and wreak their will.

Not because I'm prejudiced - because I HAVE SEEN IT and make INFORMED judgment, not pre-judgment.

----------


## michaelr

> Yeah.  It tells us the judge figured the agitator had learned his lesson; or had been inconvenienced enough; or maybe the judge is another cop-hater (it's common in Amerika's hellhole socialist dystopian cities).
> 
> We get it.  You, probably from the suburban middle class, can NOT fathom what kind of world it is when feral slackers drink openly on the sidewalks and on bus benches.
> 
> I, having lived in the 'hood in numerous cities, DO get it.  I APPRECIATE that I can live away from that; and if I lose what I have, and I'm that poor...I'll live in a lean-to in the woods before I'll live in an area where Sons Of Obama walk free and wreak their will.
> 
> Not because I'm prejudiced - because I HAVE SEEN IT and make INFORMED judgment, not pre-judgment.


I think you're right. We're fighting the same battle from two different perspectives..

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I think you're right. We're fighting the same battle from two different perspectives..



I don't see anything I have in common with you.

You're working here to discredit police as an institution and to pull society down by its foundations.  I'm disgusted with flawed thinking, agenda-driven agitation, persons who want to destroy the culture the way pyromaniacs want to burn down barns and churches.

Opposite sides, different motives, different sincerities.

Have a nice life....(expletive)

----------


## michaelr

> I don't see anything I have in common with you.
> 
> You're working here to discredit police as an institution and to pull society down by its foundations.  I'm disgusted with flawed thinking, agenda-driven agitation, persons who want to destroy the culture the way pyromaniacs want to burn down barns and churches.
> 
> Opposite sides, different motives, different sincerities.
> 
> Have a nice life....(expletive)


Cool, you detected my sarcasm....

Have fun liberal!

----------


## Sentinel

> Not surprising.  Those black kids who play the knock out game usually have charges dropped or reduced.   That's why black people feel like they have a right to commit any kind of crime they wish.


Whatever I think of police practices, it is standard and legally accepted practice for police to nose into something with the least bit of justification, on public property.  But, being black is a get-out-of-jail card (in spite of the high number of blacks in jail).

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> .....being black is a get-out-of-jail card (in spite of the high number of blacks in jail).


 :Thinking:   Non sequitur

----------

